
Building JavaScript at Scale - theBashShell
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/17AbKCIiJqe53l9vgqUqoCOWKs9KE32ba2NJtLTwm1Kg/edit#slide=id.p18
======
jdlshore
In case anyone was checking the comments first, this is literally about
building JavaScript, i.e., it’s about using Bazel for the build step.

